# Connecté l'iPhone à l'iPad pour Keynote.



## Liyad (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Demain j'ai une présentation à faire, et je vais utiliser l'iPad et Keynote.

Je pensais qu'il été possible que j'utilise Keynote Remove (ou un autre programme) pour relié l'iPhone et l'iPad (par bluetooth) et donc faire défiler les diapos sur l'iPad à partir de l'iPhone.

Mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## theo987 (8 Juin 2010)

Non, j'ai cherché assez longuement, je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour l'instant... mais ça viendra forcément !


----------



## Jellybass (9 Juin 2010)

Il y a un autre fil à ce sujet. Pour l'instant aucune possibilité de contrôle à distance de Keynote sur iPad, même pas via un clavier bluetooth (qui sont pourtant supportés par l'iPad).


----------



## waternoose (26 Juillet 2011)

Up, toujours rien sur ce sujet ?


----------



## Jellybass (26 Juillet 2011)

Depuis quelque temps, on peut contrôler Keynote sur iPad avec un iPhone et Keynote remote, relié en wifi ou en Bluetooth.


----------



## Wanya (29 Juillet 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Depuis quelque temps, on peut contrôler Keynote sur iPad avec un iPhone et Keynote remote, relié en wifi ou en Bluetooth.



Tu es sur pour le bluetooth ??


----------



## Jellybass (29 Juillet 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas sûr.


----------

